# The love dress ...



## DaleH (Sep 2, 2017)

A mother-in-law stopped by unexpectedly the recently married couple's house. She knocks on the door, then immediately walks in. She is shocked to see her daughter-in-law lying on the couch, totally naked.

"What are you doing?" she asked. 

"I'm waiting for Jeff to come home from work," the daughter-in-law answered.

"But you're naked!" the mother-in-law exclaimed.

"This is my love dress," the daughter-in-law explained.

"Love dress? But you're naked!"

"Jeff loves me to wear this dress! It makes him happy and it makes me happy."

The mother-in-law on the way home thought about the love dress. When she got home she got undressed, showered, put on her best perfume and expectantly waited for her husband, lying provocatively on the couch.

Finally her husband came home. He walked in and saw her naked on the couch.

"What are you doing?" he asked.

"This is my love dress," she replied.

"Needs ironing," he says" "What's for dinner?"


----------



## KMixson (Sep 2, 2017)

"NO LOVE FOR YOU!" She replied.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lol. Bet that love dress was changed quickly.


----------



## grumpy1 (Jan 5, 2018)

How long was his hospital stay.


----------

